# microphone stand to light stand adapter, do they make these?



## fjrabon

So, I've got 5 or so old mic stands that I don't really use very often, is there any sort of specialized adapter that would allow me to use them as light stands?  Or should I just go with an all purpose speedlight clip?


----------



## Tiberius47

It should be easy enough to make your own adapter.  Just get a clamp and attach a small ballhead and mount your flash on that.  Easy as.


----------



## fjrabon

Tiberius47 said:


> It should be easy enough to make your own adapter.  Just get a clamp and attach a small ballhead and mount your flash on that.  Easy as.



yeah, I was thinking a specialized adapter might be more stable, but I guess it wouldn't really matter anyway, lights aren't part of the optical chain.  clamp adapter shouldn't have any problem with a speedlight I guess.


----------



## MLeeK

A Justin Clamp (or knockoff) should work great.


----------



## fjrabon

MLeeK said:


> A Justin Clamp (or knockoff) should work great.



yeah, thanks, and you can never have too many of those things anyway.  It's not like they'd go to waste if I stopped using them on the mic stands.  Last bassist in my band was 6'10" so I even have a couple of custom made ones that will extend to 7' tall, haha.


----------



## Helen B

5/8-27 female to 3/8-16 male, then a 3/8-16 female to 5/8 stud if you want to do it that way. Otherwise there are plenty of clamps that would work, as others have pointed out. The 5/8 to 3/8 adapter comes free with a lot of AT mics.


----------



## fjrabon

Helen B said:


> 5/8-27 female to 3/8-16 male, then a 3/8-16 female to 5/8 stud if you want to do it that way. Otherwise there are plenty of clamps that would work, as others have pointed out. The 5/8 to 3/8 adapter comes free with a lot of AT mics.



thanks, I'll have to check my random bag of crap, as I've bought 3-4 Audio Technica mics over the years.


----------



## Helen B

Hold on, I thought something must be wrong when I wrote the post: that type of adapter comes with some AT mic holders, not always the mics themselves. Do your mic stands have 3/8-16 or 5/8-27 male threads? If they have 3/8-16 then you just need the 3/8-16 female to 5/8 stud. I had 'old mic stand' in my head - 'old' to me would mean a probable 5/8 thread.


----------



## fotomanjack

Annoying intro, but shows how it's done. Pretty slick, really.


----------



## unpopular

Delvcam DELV-TA3 Microphone Stand Mount DELV-TA3 B&H Photo Video

and

Smith-Victor Adapter 1/4-20 to Standard Shoe 701955 B&H Photo

for speedlights

or

Avenger E300 5/8" Stud with 1/4-20" Female E300 B&H

for studio lighting


----------



## Village Idiot

fotomanjack said:


> Annoying intro, but shows how it's done. Pretty slick, really.



I have those. They're not called Justin clamps though.

OP - Just watch the stability if you're using anything but a speedlight and small modifier. Mic stands aren't exactly made to support the weight that light stands are.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Village Idiot said:


> OP - Just watch the stability if you're using anything but a speedlight and small modifier. Mic stands aren't exactly made to support the weight that light stands are.



Absolutely right. Other than that, the ultimate adaptor is called Duct Tape. Give me a hammer and a roll of Duct Tape, and I'll build you anything :lmao:


----------



## unpopular

Village Idiot said:


> fotomanjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP - Just watch the stability if you're using anything but a speedlight and small modifier. Mic stands aren't exactly made to support the weight that light stands are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every studio should have sandbags around. While it's not as important with speedlights, it's a good habit to get into.
Click to expand...


----------



## c.cloudwalker

unpopular said:


> Every studio should have sandbags around.



Really? What for?

I've never owned one and I don't expect to own one ever.


----------



## Village Idiot

unpopular said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotomanjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP - Just watch the stability if you're using anything but a speedlight and small modifier. Mic stands aren't exactly made to support the weight that light stands are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every studio should have sandbags around. While it's not as important with speedlights, it's a good habit to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even then, the base on a mic stand is generally much smaller than the base on a light stand. You can weight it down, but a wider sturdier base would be much better to have.
Click to expand...


----------



## fjrabon

Village Idiot said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every studio should have sandbags around. While it's not as important with speedlights, it's a good habit to get into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even then, the base on a mic stand is generally much smaller than the base on a light stand. You can weight it down, but a wider sturdier base would be much better to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the 3 leg mic stand bases.  legs are about 1.5 feet long.
Click to expand...


----------



## unpopular

c.cloudwalker said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every studio should have sandbags around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What for?
> 
> I've never owned one and I don't expect to own one ever.
Click to expand...


Uhm. Safety? 



unpopular said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every studio should have sandbags around. While it's not as important with speedlights, it's a good habit to get into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even then, the base on a mic stand is generally much smaller than the  base on a light stand. You can weight it down, but a wider sturdier base  would be much better to have.
Click to expand...


Totally agree.


----------

